# Probleme bei Kanalbündelung mit Windows XP



## areacomp (31. Januar 2004)

Hallo!

Mein Betriebssystem ist Windows XP.
Ich nutze einen ISDN Anschluss der Telekom und Arcor als Call by Call Anbieter für meinen Onlinezugang. 
Für die Kanalbündelung habe ich nun zwei Verbindungen erstellt, welche die gleichen Einwahlnummern und Benutzerkennungen haben. Bin ich nun im Internet und öffne die zweite Verbindung, damit man beide Kanäle nutzen kann, dann zeigt er mir auch die zweite aktive Verbindung an, nur von der erhofften Geschwindigkeit merkt man nichts.

Meine Frage, liegt es am Betriebssystem, da es mit Windows 98 überhaupt keine Probleme damit gab? 
Vielleicht hat ja jemand eine Idee, oder selber schon Erfahrungen damit gemacht und weiß, wie man doch noch zum gewünschten Erfolg kommt.

Danke


----------



## maychu (16. Februar 2004)

hi
versuch mal unter eigenschaften deiner DFÜ verbindung den zweiten haken von deiner isdn-karte rein zu setzen ....


----------

